# Unable to find or create trash directory



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 31, 2011)

When I try to delete some files from my external hdd's (FreeNAS) I get this error: 
	
	



```
Unable to find or create trash directory
```
And is not deleting them. How to solve this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a FreeBSD error. Tried the FreeNAS forum yet?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 31, 2011)

No but I will ask there too.


----------

